# Change an American plug to Bristish?



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

If she's moving permanently then yes.

Otherwise just buy a plug adapter. 

Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/3-prong-Travel-Outlet-Plug-Adapter/dp/B000PQL7AQ


It doesn't change the voltage, just the configuration of the prongs. A lot of new electronics are 110/220 auto selecting. So a laptop power supply, for instance, might work in Europe with just a plug adapter -- gotta read the labels carefully!


In the past I found that the only thing the voltage switch on a US hair dryer did was prevent you from using it on high position when switched to 220. (Low becomes the new high, and there is no low).


----------



## Grandmom (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, thank you - that's helpful. She is moving permanently though so we were thinking of cutting off the plug if it's possible - so would she just need to make sure the voltage button is set to 230/240v and use a regular, simple British plug? Does the amp size matter inside the plug?


----------

